# Tough bedspread suggestions?



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I've given up on my luxy fabrics and normal looking bed and have settled on a relatively inexpensive, lighter weight woven cotton spread. This spread is still in use after 6 years but I'm finally looking to replace it.

I have several inexpensive down throws on my side for warmth.

The boys have only just started being allowed to choose whether to sleep in their condo's or on the bed the whole night. Until recently, they spent the first part of the night in their condo's, then after my husband got up, they were free to choose.

Something that we did with our girls was to put a bolstered crate mat on the bed for them. Noel was on Lasix for her heart and there were occasional oopsies. They loved those things. The boys do too. There's one on the sofa, one on the loveseat, under the coffee table, on the front room sofa, but not the bed for them. I'll probably put one up there again at some point.

Bedspread, down throws, bolster mat.









It's a poodle wearing a crate mat!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Holly liked to wear them for some reason .









If the mats seem like a possibility, you can find them in a few different colors.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Another option is the very inexpensive fleece throws or blankets found at Walmart, Big Lots, etc. 
Availability is often hit and miss but for under $10 or even under $5 for the throws, I have a few of those that we use when traveling with our pups. 

The leopardy print throw over the girls in the picture on the bed is one.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I use a fleece throw from IKEA - warm, easy to wash and quick to dry, and recovers well from the occasional yuck. Both Sophy and Poppy dig occasionally but it doesn't seem to have suffered any damage in the 5 or 6 years it has been on the bed.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I've been pretty happy with the durability of Shavel microfleece lightweight blankets. The lightweight blanket is, as far as I can tell, the same weight as the top sheet from their flannel sheet set. It's a woven synthetic, and it seems not to get the little rips and tears my cotton sheets get when my cat starts being a jerk.


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

RnP, your babies are adorable. I'd love to get a crate mat -- if it would come with a poodle wearing it!

Where do you get your cotton bedspread? That seems perfect, perhaps with a fleece throw or two.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

LOL, thanks on behalf of the poos .

I bought the quilt some years ago at a Tuesday Morning. The brand, Barbara Barry bedding, seems to be no more. I've only been casually looking for a replacement for a few weeks, but it doesn't seem like it's going to be easy after actively searching online today. 

The closest I've found online so far are some of the Tommy Bahama cotton quilts. They can be found at some of the usual online sites for bedding, Bed Bath and Beyond and Overstock. I've not seen them in person so can't compare but they look right. What they aren't is as inexpensive as I paid back then. 

I'm only comparing solid color, similar geometric patterns in the spreads, tight-woven smooth surface and tight stitching. If you can find the kind of shell that would keep down from poking thru, that's the idea.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

@Rose n Poos , when I saw yours, I instantly thought of the venerable Vermont Country Store. Maybe they could be a source for @Footprints&pawmarks .


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I use a thin cotton bedspread similar to Rose's, but mine was from The Company Store - even on sale, not cheap!


----------



## Rolo (9 mo ago)

Footprints&pawmarks said:


> At night, there are several dogs in our bed. I've always used what I call a "dog sheet" on top of the comforter instead of a standard bedspread. Now, however, one of our precious little old lady dogs wakes up in the middle of the night, goes dig-dig-dig on that dog sheet, and, over time, it ends up getting shredded. I suspect she also may be biting at the sheet occasionally. Sometimes, she forgets to stop. If I wake up and poke her, she will stop and settle in, so it's not a seizure or sleep abnormality.
> 
> Does anybody have an idea for a really tough bedspread that will last better than a sheet? Do they make bulletproof bedspreads???
> 
> ...


Buy half a dozen sheets and throw each out when it starts to show serious wear and tear


----------

